# Correctional Officer Jack Cannon



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .








 









[TD]<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg height=146>[TR][TD]
<TD background=/images/stripe_back.gif width=60>







[/TD]



















[/TD][TD]Correctional Officer Jack Cannon 
*Georgia Department of Corrections
Georgia*
End of Watch: Thursday, August 20, 2009
Biographical Info
*Age:* 39
*Tour of Duty:* 4 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Heart attack
*Date of Incident:* Thursday, August 20, 2009
*Weapon Used:* Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Correctional Officer Jack Cannon suffered a fatal heart attack while participating in an Emergency Response Team training exercise at Valdosta State Prison. He was running on the prison's track when he collapsed shortly before noon.

He was transported to a local hospital where he was pronounced dead.

Officer Cannon had served with the Georgia Department of Corrections for four years. He is survived by his wife and three children.
[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


----------



## DEFWM (Aug 11, 2009)

"Lest we forget, let us pause to remember those corrections employees who have given the ultimate sacrifice for public safety. Let us all be encouraged as we remember and honor their legacy of commitment, dedication, and service. For it is written: There is no greater love than this: that a man lay down his life for his friends." Rest In Peace!!


----------



## Pats2009 (Aug 24, 2007)

RIP CO Cannon


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Co


----------



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

RIP Officer Cannon.


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

Rest in Peace


----------



## Lights-Out! (Sep 29, 2008)




----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

Rest in Peace.


----------



## 8MORE (Nov 25, 2008)

Rest In Peace.


----------



## MetrowestPD (Oct 21, 2008)

RIP: 39 way too young for a heart attack


----------



## MCADPD24 (Nov 7, 2008)

Rest in Peace Sir.


----------

